# Redness on Jack Dempsey



## BRNZMASTER (Dec 4, 2013)

I have a JD in my 55g grow out tank that I noticed developed some redness around the gill and forehead area. I'll update you guys on the water parameters ASAP (Ran out of strips). I feed my fish these Tetra floating cichlid pellets. I did have a white hair algae problem that fixed itself but I'm not sure it's fully run its course. Here are some pictures and like I said I'll post my parameters when I get a chance to buy more test strips.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Is there more information on this fish/tank? Is the fish eating and swimming normally? 
It's hard to determine much from your pictures and brief description. Knowing the water conditions would be helpful but in the meantime I would do a few extra partial water changes with a good quality dechlorinator.

Has the redness spread/changed in any way since your last post?

Robin


----------



## BRNZMASTER (Dec 4, 2013)

Sorry haven't been on in a while so I couldn't update you guys. Everything is good now the day after the post I checked water parameters and they were all good except the hardness was a little off but went away after water changes. But anyways back to the redness, after a day passed it was still a little red but on the next day it was all back to normal but he looked darker, more noticeable colors; especially it's speckles and dorsal fin red stripe. Before and during the redness it acted normally just like any other day.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Coloration seems normal and just based on mood. What are the other fish in the tank?


----------



## BRNZMASTER (Dec 4, 2013)

I have one other JD the other one is much smaller, maybe a little more than 2" and 2 Champsochromis Caeruleus about 3"


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Cool. I know you said grow out tank. What's the final destination? Champs get big...


----------



## BRNZMASTER (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah very aware of the size they can get, I have a 180 in the garage with no stand that was given to me by a friend. The only thing I'm worried about right now is their growth rate because I am moving on February of 2015 which is in about 5 months from now, and that's when I'll be setting up the 180.


----------

